# Looking for DTG printing company



## Ljamesgo (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm in the process of starting up a clothing line and in that errand I'm searching for a dtg production partner.

First out I have about 9 t-shirt designs to start up with. A bit unsure of the total volume but I'm assuming it will be approximately 250 of each design. And if these are successful hopefully a lot more.

Anyone interested? Please include approximate quotation.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Each person has their own way of doing things, but our nickels worth is the following.

If you want to work with a DTG operator, go with a small ( MoM-Pop) fulfillment company. Many small operators will work with you. You will not need to have 250 copies of all 9 prints, printed in advance. With DTG, you can print a few and promote, then print as needed. Your DTG service can usually provide the shirts (various colors) print the shirts and ship if desired. You pay for only the shirts you have printed and shipping costs if applicable. It is not necessary to invest your capitol in inventory if you go the DTG/fulfillment route. You capital can be used for promotion and research.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can help you out with this too. There are a lot of variables in order to quote. Shirt color, sizes, soft style or basic? Also, what size is the art to be printed?


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Sent Private message.


----------

